# Help with a character reaction



## Scarecrow's Arrow (Jan 31, 2013)

Tiny bit of background first- my female main character (FMC) was engaged to the male main character (MMC). FMC broke it off and did a runner. Now after two years their work has thrown them together again. FMC has just told MMC that she slept with someone to get vital/life saving info for him. 

I'm not sure how he would react. Any ideas? 

MMC does tend to be a bit more of a shouty character and is quite conservative. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmm.  After two years why should he care?  I mean, it just seems she's throwing that information at him to hurt him but unless they're still in love and are working towards getting together who she sleeps with shouldn't matter to him.  Remember, _she_ left _him_.  He's probably angry at her anyway for her runaway act.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Feb 1, 2013)

He should arch an eyebrow and ask, "Why do you think I need to know that?"


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 1, 2013)

> FMC has just told MMC that she slept with someone to get vital/life saving info for him.


  I assume that the him is the MMC.

There are so many factors that could lead to different reactions.

MMC is grateful - Oh thank you darling

MMC is religious - You are a fallen woman and I want nothing to do with you. (I have to be careful of language as this is not a creative area)

MMC is jealous - murderous rage

I could go on for the next week but that would be pointless. 

No one can really give you an answer. The MMC is yours. You designed him and if you are not sure what he would do then you really need to spend some time 
figuring out who he is. 

Sorry but there is no easy answer for this one.


----------



## Nickleby (Feb 5, 2013)

At least three factors will determine his reaction. One, how did he take her vanishing act? A "shouty" character, I'd guess, would get the disappointment and/or hurt out of his system quickly. His reaction to her return would hinge on her motives in wanting to get back together (assuming that's her goal), not on any leftover resentment.

Two, and I'm guessing again, the mention of "life saving info" means they both work with sensitive data, possibly in the field of military, law enforcement, or espionage. He'll understand that valuable information is more important than monogamy.

Three, how does he normally handle bad news? If he's never had to deal with loss before, he'll take the breakup hard and not want to risk a repeat. On the other hand, if he's resilient, he may be glad to have another chance.

A lot of guessing on my part. dolphinlee is right, we'd need more information for a good answer. Remember that a relationship between two characters can be as idiosyncratic as any individual character. In other words, one person can affect another's personality while they're together. One or both may do things they'd never do on their own.


----------



## Charlaux (Feb 6, 2013)

FMC slept with the guy and then did the runner, or did the runner and then slept with the guy more recently when she and the MC started working together again?


----------



## archer88iv (Feb 19, 2013)

You're coming at it backward, I think. From the reader's perspective, his reaction defines him--not the other way around. Try it that way? Write one. If it's wrong, write another. Let the character figure out which way it's supposed to go.


----------

